# Weekend Driver - Let's See 'em



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

This is my first weekend car. I hope it is as advertised. I will hopefully be picking her up this weekend. Pic of actual car and stock photo. First time I've bought a car sight unseen but since it was they only one in the color combo I could find at sticker, I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats! That's a sick lookin' Stang.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome ride! My favorite color combo. Here's a pic of the wife's new clown car. No more yellow bumble bee camaro out front. She informed me she needs my truck this weekend, and I get her car. I politely told her to pound sand. I present to you, the Nissan Murano Convertible!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

MarkU said:


> Awesome ride! My favorite color combo. Here's a pic of the wife's new clown car. No more yellow bumble bee camaro out front. She informed me she needs my truck this weekend, and I get her car. I politely told her to pound sand. I present to you, the Nissan Murano Convertible!


Thanks.
Wow, that's um, something. JK. A convertible is a convertible.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually it's not that bad of a ride. She insisted on a rag top. She hates hard top convertibles. I wanted her to get a 911. But she wanted something taller, and larger than the camaro. So she found this beauty will 17k miles.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Beautiful and NASTY...well done, HK!!! :cheers:


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

They are sweet track machines. Got to ride in the "R" model around Roebling Road. You should bring it to Texas World Speedway for the Track Guys event this month.

Some weekends and track days:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Dam,congrats!! "Voodoo"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Okay, I'll play...nice Stang btw...


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Yowwwzzzerrrr, that could be some fun there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Okay, I'll play...nice Stang btw...


Fox body. Cool car. Looks super clean.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Bullitt4439 said:


> They are sweet track machines. Got to ride in the "R" model around Roebling Road. You should bring it to Texas World Speedway for the Track Guys event this month.
> 
> Some weekends and track days:


A Bullitt. Nice. I will have to take a look at the track day.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Pretty soon, my weekend driver will be a John Deere 717A zero turn mower. My grass already needs cutting and I just did it.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Pretty soon, my weekend driver will be a John Deere 717A zero turn mower. My grass already needs cutting and I just did it.


Lol. 
Another pic just for grins.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Stock photo but pretty close to mine. Pinarello Cross CX Carbon.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Those are some nice stands. This is mine.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> Lol.
> Another pic just for grins.


Very nice!
What are the motor specs?
Auto or stick?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

69 Nova


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Drove this beast around all weekend. "What speed bumps?"


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

83 cj-7


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Here's mine. You guys should have seen me driving around on it last Saturday in my pink Nike's.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> Very nice!
> What are the motor specs?
> Auto or stick?


5.2 liter flat plane crank 526 hp naturally aspirated. Six speed manual.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> 5.2 liter flat plane crank 526 hp naturally aspirated. Six speed manual.











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## wuptmor (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's mine. Always wanted one and found this about 4 years ago.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

1972 Ward La France
23 T bucket
1929 Model A sedan - has Ford motor and stock gas tank 
Couldn't find pic of wife's 76 Sting Ray
1st two are mine and second two are wife's.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I Present Once Again....

The WHITE ROACH!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright, its going to be hard to beat a fire truck!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> I Present Once Again....
> 
> The WHITE ROACH!!


I used to rent these from Enterprise Rent a Car in St. Louis. The young lady at the counter wondered why I would want them since it was so cold out. As I was driving out the rental facility and lowered the top. The only problem was when we drove it out of the refinery facility to go to lunch we all had to wear our hard hats. For the money they were a great buy. A LeBaron I believe.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Fully restored '67 Coupe with 351W and all kinds of other goodies


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

Gotta throw a MOPAR on here ! 1969 Charger R/T original Hemicar with original drivetrain.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> I used to rent these from Enterprise Rent a Car in St. Louis. The young lady at the counter wondered why I would want them since it was so cold out. As I was driving out the rental facility and lowered the top. The only problem was when we drove it out of the refinery facility to go to lunch we all had to wear our hard hats. For the money they were a great buy. A LeBaron I believe.


Yessir. I jokes at best, but once upon a time there was an old pickup I busted knuckles on and was very happy with the turnout. Not much on a "hot rod" but it was my long bed sleeper at the light. Think it ran low 21s :rotfl:

The leBaron is my daughter's. I think the only thing wrong with it is it needs to be another car. It stopped car-ing two years ago....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> I Present Once Again....
> 
> The WHITE ROACH!!


Looks like that don't drive anywhere any day.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

2000 5.3 with 264,000 miles on it. Purchased from Tiger on here about 4 years ago. Was still in good shape until I got T boned by a [email protected]$$ doe a couple of weeks ago. Clear coat is peeling like most old ones do. Got a good friend that owns his own body shop though. So I will get her slicked back up before long. Just waiting on the funds to come back around.
Picture won't load for some reason. I'll get it later.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

What? My bad boy zero turn . LOL! I love yalls rides .


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*2009 6.2L Tahoe LTZ*

2009 6.2L Tahoe LTZ. This car is a blast to drive as it is very fast and handles extremely well.

I searched for about a year to find one with low mileage and the L9H 6.2L & 4WD. they only made 620 of these in 2009 and I found this one with 30,000 miles on her.

I have added a Cold Air Intake, Custom Exhaust, Computer Dyno Tune by Nelson Performance in San Antonio, Texas, Hotchkis Sway Bars and Baer 15" Brakes F&R and Goodyear Eagle LS2 V rated 20" tires.

Needless to say this is the most comfortable US made Grand Touring SUV I have ever driven.., 435 HP at the rear wheels, cruises in total comfort at 80 MPH getting 18 MPG.

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My fun ride...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't let go of my Pacer...


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> Okay, I'll play...nice Stang btw...


I always wanted a four eyed notch...incredibly fast cars,only weigh 2k pounds.or close

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> This is my first weekend car. I hope it is as advertised. I will hopefully be picking her up this weekend. Pic of actual car and stock photo. First time I've bought a car sight unseen but since it was they only one in the color combo I could find at sticker, I pulled the trigger.


I can't tell you how much I have fallen in love with this model mustang. The engine is really special. I haven't been around one but from what I've read and seen on YouTube it's a really special car.

I got to drive a Boss a couple of years ago, lots of fun, but that h plane motor is incredible. Have fun!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> 2000 5.3 with 264,000 miles on it. Purchased from Tiger on here about 4 years ago. Was still in good shape until I got T boned by a [email protected]$$ doe a couple of weeks ago. Clear coat is peeling like most old ones do. Got a good friend that owns his own body shop though. So I will get her slicked back up before long. Just waiting on the funds to come back around.
> Picture won't load for some reason. I'll get it later.


!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

*72" Scag Turf Tiger , Kubota L4400 with mom's help . LOL*

72" Scag Turf Tiger , Kubota L4400 with mom's help . LOL


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Doesn't get driven enough but trying to change that.


----------



## Steelheaddoc (Jun 8, 2009)

2017 911 c4s


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

1995 Bronco, 5.0 V8 engine. She can fly, just not that fast.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

batmaninja said:


> 1995 Bronco, 5.0 V8 engine. She can fly, just not that fast.


And an OJ Edition at that.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

FTW


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


>


Nice...what's the silver thing on the door in front of the side rear view mirror?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Since Blake always dogs my fords, I'll go with this one.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Weekend, or whenever I get tired of the old dodge
Full bolt on 335I 18 lbs of boost:spineyes:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Lol




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

expressfish said:


> Weekend, or whenever I get tired of the old dodge
> Full bolt on 335I 18 lbs of boost:spineyes:


I have a 2007 N54 335i, mods have started but still have a bit to do. I'm working on suspension, sway bars and an LSD before adding more power to it, I'm already having trouble getting the ponies on the pavement. Mine would be a lot further along than it is but, they're high maintenance and repairs are expensive. I go back and forth between loving and hating the car, depending on how it's behaving. Just replaced the charge pipe and installed a BOV to fix a boost leak, replaced the MAP and TMAP because they were bad and replaced the injectors. The car is behaving properly now so, I love it again, until something else breaks next week.

It has to be a weekend car or have a backup available, I'd be hosed if it was the only ride I have. Fortunately, I have the 7.3 F250 with 300k on it that I can count on to get me to the BMW dealership for parts...


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

My weekend driver...also happens to be my daily driver


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

My weekend rides, the Ducati, the RZR and the Jeep driver.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

*Jeep and camaro*

67 camaro 78'jeep


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boom! said:


> Since Blake always dogs my fords, I'll go with this one.


Is that a GottaGoCart ride bro?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My fun ride...


Grandpa has one of those Rascals. He loves it for the grocery store.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boom! said:


> Grandpa has one of those Rascals. He loves it for the grocery store.


You will never be as cool as your grandpa... LOL :cheers:


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> 69 Nova


That is Sweeeeeet!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

*1969 gtx*

440 bored 30 over w/tremic 5speed manual

Quick fuel Injection and upgraded A/C, four wheel disk brakes, ect, ect..
Big Money pit..


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

My son's daily driver. For sale if anyone's interested. PM me.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Some pretty nice and cool weekend drivers the 2Cool community has. Thanks for posting them everyone.


----------



## jrk1014 (Jul 22, 2012)

2010 Camaro 2SS 6 speed manual.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

She's home!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

HoustonKid said:


> She's home!!!


Great thread. Nice ride!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Great thread. Nice ride!


Thank you. After putting a 150 miles on her today I can say this is the first car I have ever owned that I really respect. Far and away the most powerful and I can tell if you get careless she will turn on you and bite you in a hurry. Still breaking it in and even doing that at 6,000 rpm it will go. Redline is 8200. Not going to push past 7200 for another 350 miles. Have to wait until 1000 to track it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Some very nice rides on this thread for sure y'all.

My new hog. 97 ponies under the hood. 0-6 in less than five seconds.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

68 Camaro. Frame off restoration. LS3 for the engine and T56 6 speed manual.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice ride. I was not a big fan of the current Camaro until this year's model. Looks a little meaner but no comparison to yours. The late 60's had some awesome looking cars.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*55 Chevy*

It belongs to my buddy but I get to drive it... 

BTW, it's for sale...


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

bwguardian said:


> Okay, I'll play...nice Stang btw...


I had an 85 that looked identical, black lower rocker, on ponies, had 4.10's, a little cam and exhaust, 5spd, loved it. I've had 13 fox bodies.



housewolf said:


>


Legit hole shot



sotexhookset said:


> Some very nice rides on this thread for sure y'all.
> 
> My new hog. 97 ponies under the hood. 0-6 in less than five seconds.
> 
> View attachment 3542065


Wish I had this ^^

my toy:









my wife's toy:
started like this-








said I couldn't go fishing until it was painted-









Building bunks and living quarters, she wants me to have it ready by Old Settlers Music Fest in a month from now...


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

They get driven so rarely now I am not sure if it is fair to call them weekend drivers.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

housewolf said:


>


Used to have a GTO like that, but mine didn't do wheelies, unfortunately. It was fun, though.

My weekend beach ride (which happens to be for sale currently):


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a 2006 Peterbilt 379 day cab ext hood 425 Cat,13 speed Fuller that is my weekend toy.I can't seem to get the pictures posted.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

She is a beast. Traction control off means off. Here is a pic of the 11's my "friends" car left. "He" said he could have kept going but "he" thought "he" should go ahead and let up.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

You could've burned down to the curve sign.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Your "friend" is a wimp.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

1966 Mustang Convertible 289 V8.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

My daily driver


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Thank you. After putting a 150 miles on her today I can say this is the first car I have ever owned that I really respect. Far and away the most powerful and I can tell if you get careless she will turn on you and bite you in a hurry. Still breaking it in and even doing that at 6,000 rpm it will go. Redline is 8200. Not going to push past 7200 for another 350 miles. Have to wait until 1000 to track it.


Badass,congrats!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

My old Cayman that I bought new in 2008. Found it in Tennessee. Bought it, and drove it back!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

steve holchak said:


> My daily driver


That looks stout enough for me to ride.


----------



## brownmule (Jan 9, 2017)

fishingcacher said:


> 1966 Mustang Convertible 289 V8.


Aaahhhhhhh the memories! 66 Mustang was my first car! I loved it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That looks stout enough for me to ride.


It's a beast 40 miles on a charge topspeed 28 miles an hour five levels of pedal assist or you can just twist the throttle


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

https://www.radpowerbikes.com/?gcli...Sn_QEmN4ipF3Yn0zGHOjTzih0dpKXyMe_YaAr168P8HAQ


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

brownmule said:


> Aaahhhhhhh the memories! 66 Mustang was my first car! I loved it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My dad bought a used 1966 289 V8 hardtop that was yellow for $1600 for my mother to drive. She never liked the car but my brother I drove it all the time. I think I got it going close to 100 mph. The good news is there is a place in Houston called John's Mustang where you can pick up just about any re-manufactured part you want at a very reasonable price. I just want it to be functional as I do not plan to restore it to showroom conditions.


----------



## brownmule (Jan 9, 2017)

I bought mine as a junior for $900 in 1978! It had a 302 bored out, Munzi trans and a mr gasket speed shifter. PO used to drag race it! Needless to say it was not mechanicly stock, but I loved it anyway! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

brownmule said:


> I bought mine as a junior for $900 in 1978! It had a 302 bored out, Munzi trans and a* mr gasket speed shifter.* PO used to drag race it! Needless to say it was not mechanicly stock, but I loved it anyway!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUO
> 
> Think Ronnie Sox used them.


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

Clean and ready to go!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSTLETOWN70 (Jun 17, 2016)

*2005 chrysler 300*

This was my toy....silver one next to it was mine also....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My old sweetheart...from back in the day.. Dumbest thing I ever done was letting her go...:headknock


$900 bucks then....$35K now....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> My old sweetheart...from back in the day.. Dumbest thing I ever done was letting her go...:headknock
> 
> $900 bucks then....$35K now....


Your hood sure looked different back then... :rotfl:


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

My 2006. Had it for 7 years. Will be for sale soon.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

My weekend driver:


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Wizness said:


> My 2006. Had it for 7 years. Will be for sale soon.


Want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

